# Tinh dầu khuynh diệp con yêu cho những ngày đông lạnh giá



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (21/12/18)

Mùa đông là khoảng thời gian lạnh nhất trong năm, chính vì có thời tiết lạnh nên là điều kiện tốt nhất cho vi khuẩn và virus gây bệnh phát triển sinh ra một số bệnh với sức khỏe của con người. Đặc biệt là các bệnh về đường hô hấp như cảm cúm, sổ mủi, ho...trong đó trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu là những đối tượng dễ nhiễm bệnh nhất. Ngoài việc rèn luyện thể dục thể thao, bổ sung những chất thiết yếu nhằm tăng cường sức đề kháng…thì bên cạnh đó các mẹ cần có cho mình biện pháp để phòng chống một cách hiệu quả.





​
Trong đó việc giữ ấm cơ thể và ngăn chặn vi khuẩn có hại xâm nhập vào cơ thể được xem là biện pháp tối ưu nhất giúp ngăn ngừa các bệnh vào mùa đông. Vì vậy việc sử dụng một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên, an toàn và tiện dụng nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được những điều kiện trên được ưu tiên hàng đầu. Và dầu khuynh diệp con yêu được cho là ứng cử viên sáng giá cho vị trị đó, với những công dụng tuyệt vời mà nó mang lại chính là tấm khiên vững chắc bảo vệ và ngăn chặn những mối nguy hại trên.

Tinh dầu khuynh diệp con yêu được chiết xuất từ lá cây bạch đàn cho hương thơm dịu mát, an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ và mẹ bầu tác dụng làm mát da, là chất làm thông mũi khi bị cảm cúm và cảm lạnh, trị cảm cúm và giúp không bị ảnh hưởng của gió độc dùng khi đau nhức cơ và giúp làm lành chỗ da bị trầy xước.

*Công dụng và cách dùng*

*-Trị cảm cúm, ngạt mủi, ho*
Hít ngửi hay thoa tinh dầu khuynh diệp con yêu có tác dụng tốt trong phòng và hỗ trợ điều trị viêm xoang mũi, sổ mũi, ngạt mũi. Khi bé bị sổ mũi, ngạt mũi, mẹ không nên thoa tinh dầu trực tiếp lên mũi bé mà cách đơn giản nhất là thoa tinh dầu lên gan bàn chân hoặc gan bàn tay(Nếu xoa vào gan bàn tay thì chú ý không để bé cho tay vào miệng) của bé sẽ giúp bé thông mũi, hết hắt hơi, điều trị nhanh và triệt để sổ mũi, ngạt mũi, ngăn ngừa, hạn chế và điều trị cảm cúm....

Ngoài ra, mẹ có thể thoa tinh dầu lên cổ, ngực, lưng của bé hoặc nhỏ từ 1-2 giọt lên gối, cổ áo hoặc chiếc khăn quấn ở cổ bé, hương thơm của dầu bé sẽ ngửi được. Cách này vừa trị ngạt mũi, sổ mũi cho bé vừa làm cho bé thư giãn vì hương của tinh dầu nhẹ dịu, không nồng nên tạo cảm giác thư thái. Nếu không bôi tinh dầu vào khăn, yếm....của bé, bạn có thể dùng đèn xông tinh dầu hoặc máy khuếch tán tinh dầu để tinh dầu được khuếch tán tốt nhất, bé sẽ hít được tinh dầu bay trong không khí giúp chống cảm lạnh, cúm, ho, sổ mũi....

*-Giữ ấm cơ thể, phòng gió may, cảm lạnh*
Bằng cách dùng một ít dầu khuynh diệp con yêu hòa vào nước ấm để tắm không cần phải tắm lại bằng xà phòng tinh dầu sẽ giúp làm sạch da. Sau khi tắm xong có thể sử dụng tinh dầu để massage toàn bộ cơ thể giúp giữ ấm và phòng gió may, cảm lạnh.





​
*-Diệt khuẩn, virus lây bệnh*
Mỗi khi đi ra ngoài trời lạnh dùng một ít dầu khuynh diệp con yêu bôi lên quần áo và khăn quàng cổ một phẩn giúp giữ ấm cơ thể chống gió may, cảm lạnh mà quan trọng hơn là tinh dầu sẽ giúp diệt vi khuẩn và virus gây bệnh có từ không khí.

*-Xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại và xoa vào vết cắn*
Côn trùng gây hại cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân gây bệnh đối với con người, việc sử dụng dầu khuynh diệp con yêu để xua đuổi chúng hiệu quả cùng với đó làm sạch không khí trong gia đình và cho bạn cảm giác ấm áp, thư giãn.

*-Hổ trợ điều trị thấp khớp*
Một trong những bệnh thường xuyên với người già vào mùa đông lạnh giá đó chính là bệnh thấp khớp, kèm theo đó là nổi đau và đi lại một cách khó khăn. Nhưng dùng một ít tinh dầu thoa vào vùng quanh khớp sẽ rất hiệu quả.

*-Chống đầy bụng, khó tiêu*
Thời tiết lạnh giá làm cho thức ăn nhanh nguội lạnh là nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng chướng bụng, khó tiêu gây cảm giác khó chịu đối với mọi người. và dầu khuynh diệp con yêu sẽ giải quyết điều đó một ít tinh dầu cho vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều rồi thoa vào quanh rốn thì triệu chứng chướng bụng khó tiêu sẽ nhanh chống biến mất.

Để có một mua đông lạnh lẽo an toàn và không bị bệnh tật quấy rối thì trên đây là những phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất giúp gia đình bạn vượt qua một cách dễ dàng. Hãy luôn là những người tiêu dùng thông thái bằng việc sử dụng dầu khuynh diệp con yêu như một người bạn thân bảo vệ sức khỏe của người thân và chính bạn.

Bổ sung thêm những kiến thức bổ ích bằng cách truy cập fanpage: : https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

